# Veterans Day



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A salute to all who served this great nation.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you vets. You have my heartfelt gratitude.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

War is an act of absolute lunacy. Not just partial lunacy, absolute lunacy. And it may be the most distinguishing feature of the human species as an animal that we are subject to this terrible, terrible kind of lunacy, for which the ultimate conclusion I drew, and I have retained it, is that it is probably the symptom or symbol or diagnostic indication of the way we are going to end.
- Written by Farley McGill Mowat, May 12, 1921 - May 6, 2014

During World War II, Mowat joined the Canadian Army and was commissioned as a second lieutenant into the Second Battalion, The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment, affectionately known as the Hasty Ps. He went overseas as a reinforcement officer for that regiment, joining the Canadian Army in the United Kingdom. He saw very brief active service when the 3rd Infantry Brigade was shipped to Brest, France, in June, 1940, but was quickly withdrawn. On July 10, 1943, he was a subaltern in command of a rifle platoon and participated in the initial landings of Operation Husky, the Allied invasion of Sicily. He stayed in Italy with the 1st Canadian Infantry Division for most of the war, and was eventually promoted to the rank of captain.

Click to enlarge....


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

" A veteran, ladies and gentlemen, is a man or woman who at some point in their life wrote a blank check.
Payable to The United States of America.
For an amount of 'Up to and Including My Life"
That, ladies and gentlemen, is the True meaning of Honor, And too many have forgotten it."
:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## shepsan (Jan 22, 2013)

My wife and I extend our appreciation and gratitude to those who served our country in the armed forces. We sincerely thank you for your service.

Both of us proudly served in the navy before, during and after the Korean War.

We cherish memories of our brothers and sisters in arms.

May God grant to all who served his bountiful blessings.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My thanks and gratitude to all that have served. :smt1099

Yes, those are bird droppings. *Well-armed* and *very capable* bird droppings.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> My thanks and gratitude to all that have served. :smt1099
> 
> Yes, those are bird droppings. *Well-armed* and *very capable* bird droppings.
> 
> View attachment 16564


So which one are you???


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cait43 said:


> So which one are you???


That picture was taken long after the mid 1970's.

But, nothing has changed much though.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Pages of the Sea: Danny Boyle's poignant WW1 art project sees 'sand portraits' of fallen soldiers

https://www.yahoo.com/news/pages-se...orthcurno-beach-cornwall-photo-082025133.html


----------

